# Pineapple - Is it allowed after a BFP?



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Just wondering what you thought on this, pineapple we are told to eat loads for implantation but is it ok to eat once pg?

I read on another thread that it can cause m/c so now I'm worried as I eat it everday.  Should I stop?

Ally
x

PS. I am 5 weeks today


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Like most things, pineapple is fine in moderation.  You need to eat about 10 fresh ones to have any effect of inducing labour!  So the odd bit of pineapple is fine!

Jan


----------

